# Dolby Digital Live, DTS Connect, Windows surround sound output - I ar confused, can someone help me understand?



## SharpBlue (Mar 11, 2022)

So, I'm pretty well familiar with the home theater codecs like Dolby Digital, DDP, Atmos, DTS, DTS HD MA, etc. And I understand what PCM is... but I came across this stuff about Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect, which I don't quite understand. 

From what I've read DDL and DTS Connect can take any audio stream in a Windows machine and encodes it into DD or DTS for output via SPDIF so a home theater receiver can then decode it and play it on the requisite speakers. Is this correct? Does it work on _any_ stream, from a game, or movie, or music? If so, what happens if the stream is already in DD or DTS, does it reconvert it? Does it turn two channel music into 5.1 music? Can either of these encode into DDP for 7.1? 

But more importantly, does this require a specific sound card or sound chip? I have an MSI X79A-GD45 with a Realtek ALC892. It has both optical and coaxial digital outputs. I also have a USB Behringer U-control UCA202 which uses a TI PCM2902 and also has an optical digital output. And of course I have a Sony receiver that has both optical and coaxial digital inputs and it supports DD, DTS, etc.

So, if my above understanding is correct, can I use either my onboard ALC892 or my USB Behringer to get DDL or DTS Connect to work? The ALC892 is using driver version 10.0.19041.264. Do I need different drivers or just some software? Does it matter what method a game uses to output "surround sound"? Most games I have don't give any options for the type of output, just a toggle for "surround sound" on or off. I assume they're outputting in PCM, and if I hook up individual powered speakers to all of my motherboards outputs I get surround sound with them, but I'd greatly prefer to use my Sony receiver to power real speakers. Unfortunately the Sony does not have multi-channel analog inputs, It just has two channel analog inputs and the above mentioned optical and coaxial digital inputs.

Any help, clarification, or direction would be greatly appreciated. And if I asked a question that's been answered 1000 times already please don't abuse me too much.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 11, 2022)

SharpBlue said:


> From what I've read DDL and DTS Connect can take any audio stream in a Windows machine and encodes it into DD or DTS for output via SPDIF so a home theater receiver can then decode it and play it on the requisite speakers. Is this correct? Does it work on _any_ stream, from a game, or movie, or music?


You are correct; it applies to any stream.


SharpBlue said:


> If so, what happens if the stream is already in DD or DTS, does it reconvert it?


Depending on how you have set the player, it may either reconvert it or pass it untouched. That depends on whether exclusive mode is enabled and bit-steam is enabled in player.


SharpBlue said:


> Does it turn two channel music into 5.1 music?


Stereo signal will require upconverting, this feature is often also bundled together with the DDL/DTS Connect, but is separate from the encoding part.


SharpBlue said:


> Can either of these encode into DDP for 7.1?


DDP is limited to 5.1.


SharpBlue said:


> But more importantly, does this require a specific sound card or sound chip?


Yes, DDL/DTS Connect is a licensed feature; the device maker require paying for licensing of the encoder software. It is separate to bitstreaming capability, which as it does not require processing, does not require any licensing.
Currently I know only Creative devices which still license DDL/DTS Connect.


SharpBlue said:


> So, if my above understanding is correct, can I use either my onboard ALC892 or my USB Behringer to get DDL or DTS Connect to work?


Modded drivers exist for supporting the Realtek chip, and APO driver can support USB devices.


SharpBlue said:


> Does it matter what method a game uses to output "surround sound"?


Not much, you only need to enable that surround mode in the game. The game will output PCM and DDL/ DTS Connect will encode that to the respective format.


----------



## SharpBlue (Mar 11, 2022)

CityCultivator said:


> You are correct; it applies to any stream.
> 
> Depending on how you have set the player, it may either reconvert it or pass it untouched. That depends on whether exclusive mode is enabled and bit-steam is enabled in player.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you for all the answers! That clears up a lot.

I have read today that DTS Interactive is the part of DTS Connect which is responsible for converting regular audio into DTS. This is really all I need so I will attempt to follow Ferather's post on how to set up DTS Interactive for most devices.

Thanks again.


----------



## tracekira (Mar 26, 2022)

I am using DTS connect since 5 years +
Here is my setup
- speakers logitech z906 connected to my sound card via optical cable
- sound card Creative Ae5 plus
- OS : windows 11
- default output device in windows : speakers
- sound format 24 bit 48 Khz
- speakers : 5.1

All games work  in surround 5.1 by default

Winamp mp3/flac , Spotify , PowerDVD is heard in all 5+1 speakers if i enable DTS Neo PC
For gaming i disable DTS Neo PC and i keep only DTS connect or Dolby Audio (i am not sure which is better for games , they all sound equal)


----------

